
ActiveState Komodo IDE Now Free - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/90-tools/13411-activestate-komodo-ide-now-free.html
======
skrowl
Non blogspam-link - [https://www.activestate.com/products/komodo-
ide/](https://www.activestate.com/products/komodo-ide/)

It says it's "Komodo IDE is now free as part of the ActiveState Platform".
Looks like you have to create an account.

~~~
fiberbrb
If you had just made the effort to skim through that post before you called it
spam,you would had found out that it says "The only thing required is opening
an account at ActiveState to register your copy".So you didn't even make the
effort,but at the same time you figured that you had enough information to
name it spam...

------
1337shadow
Great news ! I'm sure they still have that great debugger I remember getting
satisfaction from circa 2008.

